# Angelschein in meiner nähe machen



## tomekk (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen.würde gerne meinen angelschein machen aber die nächsten termine sind erst wieder im september 06. komme aus osterholz-scharmbeck und da habe ich nur einen verein zur auswahl. wollte nun mal euch fragen ob es in meiner nähe frühere termine gibt für die bundesfischereiprüfung 
(mit der suchfunktion hir habe ich leider auch nix gefunden gehabt).weil finds schon blöde sommer kommt und kein schein und erst in september is mir zu spät will den bald machen.
würde mich über hilfe von euch freuen.
vielen danke schonmal im vorraus.

mfg thomas


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in meiner nähe machen*

Gude,

die Lehrgänge sind "leider" meistens im Herbst oder frage doch einfach mal bei deinem Landesverband nach. #h


----------



## DonCamile (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in meiner nähe machen*

*Detailinformationen Verbände* 
*Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
Calenbergerstr.41
30169 Hannover
Tel.: 0511-17304 Fax: 0511-17302


----------



## DonCamile (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in meiner nähe machen*

Anglerverband Sachsen e.V.Präsident: Dr. Broddack 
GeSt. Uwe Fricke 
Karl-Heine-Str. 64, 04229 Leipzig 
Tel.: 0341/4243216, Fax.: 0341/4243218 
Internet: http://www.av-sachsen.de 
E-Mail: vdsf-sachsen@t-online.deLV Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.Präsident: Hendrik Ritter 
GeSt. Priesterweg 4, 10829 Berlin 
Tel.: 030/7820575, Fax.:030/ 7819866 
Internet: http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de 
E-Mail : info@vdsfberlinbrandenburg.deLandesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.Präsident: Hans-Jürgen Hennig 
GeSt. Axel Pipping 
Siedlung 18 a, 19065 Görslow 
Tel.: 03860/56030, Fax.: 03860/560329 
Internet: http://www.lav-mv.de 
E-Mail: lav-mv@t-online.deAngelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.Präsident: Klaus D. Wege 
GeSt. Hansastraße 5, 20149 Hamburg 
Tel.: 040/41469310, Fax.: 040/41469311 
Internet: http://www.asvhh.de 
E-Mail: asvhh@aol.comLSFV Schleswig-Holstein e.V.Präsident: Ernst Labbow 
GeSt. Papenkamp 52, 24114 Kiel 
Tel.: 0431/676818, Fax.: 0431/676810 
Internet: http://www.lsfv-sh.de 
E-Mail: info@lsfv-sh.deLFV Weser-Ems e.V.Präsident: Erich Henseler 
GeSt. Mars-la-Tour-Str. 6, (Haus III) 
Postfach 2549, 26121 Oldenburg 
Tel.: 0441/801335, Fax.: 0441/81791 
Internet: http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de 
E-Mail: info@lfv-weser-ems.deLandesfischereiverband Bremen e.V. Fachverband für Castingsport, Fischerei und GewässerschutzPräsident: Rainer Schiller 
GeSt.: Grambker Heerstr. 141, 28719 Bremen 
Tel.: 0421/6449994, Fax: 0421/ 6940224 
Internet: http://www.lfvbremen.de 
E-Mail : info@lfvbremen.de PLZ 3xxxx - 5xxxx

LSFV Niedersachsen e.V.Präsident: Peter Rössing 
GeSt. Bürgermeister-Stümpel-Weg 1, 30457 Hannover 
Tel.: 0511/17304, Fax.: 0511/17302 
Internet: http://www.lsfv-nds.net 
E-Mail : lsfv.nds@t-online.deFV Kurhessen e.V.Präsident: Gert Wenderoth 
GeSt. Kölnische Str. 48-50, 34117 Kassel 
Tel.: 0561/780444, Fax.: 0561/7299369 
Internet: http://www.fv-kurhessen.de 
E-Mail : FV.Kurhessen@t-online.deVDSF-Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.Präsident: Gerhard Kleve 
GeSt. Bahnhofstr. 1, 39435 Unseburg 
Tel.: 039263/31154, Fax.: 039263/31154LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V.Präsident: Christian Uhlitzsch 
GeSt. Von-Vincke-Str. 4, 48143 Münster 
Tel.: 0251/56618, Fax.: 0251/42831 
Internet: http://www.lfv-westfalen.de 
E-Mail : info@lfv-westfalen.deRheinischer FV von 1880 e.V.Vorsitzender: Walter Sollbach 
GeSt. Hannelore Skrotzki 
Webersbitze 20, 53804 Much 
Tel. u. Fax: 02245/4119 
Internet: http://www.rhfv.de 
E-Mail : info@lfv-nr.deLFV Rheinland-Pfalz e.V.Präsident: Heinz Günster 
- Informationszentrum - 
Rheinstr. 60, 55437 Ockenheim 
Tel.: 06725/95996, Fax.: 06725/95997 
Internet: http://www.vdsf-rlp.de 
E-Mail : mholler@vdsf-rlp.de oder hkossmann@vdsf-rlp.deLV Westfalen-Lippe e.V.Vorsitzender: Dr. Rainer Hagemeyer 
GeSt. Bergholz 10, 58119 Hagen 
Tel.: 02334/502636, Fax.: 02334/502637 
E-Mail : lvwestflippe@freenet.dePLZ 6xxxx - 7xxxx

Verband Hessischer Sportfischer e.V.Präsident: Niklas Hafenrichter 
GeSt. Rheinstr. 36, 65185 Wiesbaden 
Tel.: 0611/302080, Fax.: 0611/301974 
Internet: http://www.vhsf.de 
E-Mail : vhsf@aol.comFischereiverband Saar e.V.Präsident: Werner Becker 
GeSt. Feldstraße 49, 66763 Dillingen, 
Mo.-Mi. von 15–17 Uhr, Do. von 16-18 Uhr 
Tel.: 06831/74776, Fax.: 06831/704896 
Internet: http://www.fv-saar.de 
E-Mail : info@fv-saar.deBadischer Sportfischer-Verband e.V.Präsident: Berthold Arnold 
GeSt. Anton Markmann 
Feldstr. 130, 68259 Mannheim 
Tel.: 0621/7179430, Fax.: 0621/7179432 
Internet: http://www.bsfv.de 
E-Mail : bsfv_@web.deLV Deutscher Sportfischer Hessen e.V.Präsident: Willi Laut 
GeSt. Adriastr. 21, 68623 Lampertheim 
Tel.: 06206/911525, Fax.: 06206/949756 
Internet: http://www.lvdsfhessen.de 
E-Mail : LVDSFHessen@t-online.deVerband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V.Präsident: Wolfgang Reuther 
GeSt. Urachstr. 34, 70190 Stuttgart 
Tel.: 0711/604742, Fax.: 0711/6402718 
Internet: http://www.vfg-bw.org 
E-Mail : info@vfg-bw.orgLFV Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern e.V.Präsident: Wolfgang Willar 
Gst. Hauptstr. 32, 72488 Sigmaringen/ Laiz 
Tel.: 07571/52526, Fax.: 07571/50497 
Internet: http://www.lfv-swh.de 
E-Mail : info@lfv-swhz.deLFV Baden e.V.Präsident: Georg Riegger 
GeSt. Bernhardstr. 8, 79098 Freiburg 
Tel.: 0761/ 23224, Fax.: 0761/ 37527 
Internet: http://www.lfvbaden.de 
E-Mail : lfvbaden@aol.com PLZ 8xxxx - 9xxxx

LFV Bayern e.VPräsident: Eberhard Roese 
GeSt. Pechdellerstr. 16, 81545 München 
Tel.: 089/6427260, Fax.: 089/ 64272666 
Internet: http://www.lfvbayern.de 
E-Mail: poststelle@lfvbayern.deLV Schwaben e.V.Präsident: Hans Huber 
GeSt. derzeit nicht besetzt 
Tel.: -Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e. V. (TLAV) 
- Verband der Fischwaid und zum Schutz der Gewässer und Natur e. V.Präsident: Dietrich Roese 
GeSt. André Pleikies, 
Postschließfach  100 242, 99002 Erfurt 
Moritzstr. 14, 99084 Erfurt 
Tel.: 0361/6464233, Fax.: 0361/2622914 
Internet: - 
E-Mail: info@tlav.de


----------



## Paddy92 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in meiner nähe machen*

Ich wohne auch in Ohz und habe mein angelschein bei hool ruut gemacht!!! Es gibt noch den Angelverein Ritterhunder e.V.


----------



## tomekk (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in meiner nähe machen*

ja thx dann waren wir im gleichen kurs habe mein auch dieses jahr gemacht. is ja auch schon bischen alter der thread


----------

